# Question on bait ban



## kyles2 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok guys.. i have an apple tree literally right next to my bowhunting stand with tons of apples on it. its close enough where i could just reach over and grab an apple to snack on while hunting.. now would it be considered baiting if i just grabbed some of the apples that have fallen on the ground and spread them out a little bit around in the area?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I'd say if they are not past the outside branches of the tree..............if you move them outside that area they'd be bait......


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

if you do not touch the apples and they just naturally fall then there would be no problem with it cause they dont expect people to "clean up" after nature. . But, If you actually contact the apples or say shake the tree to make them fall then you are messing up the "natural" cycle of nature, and it wouldnt be looked at much different as if you brought the apples in yourself!


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a neighbor who is still using his automatic feeder. If I report him, he will know it is me who reported him and will make for a very uncomfortable situation. I just moved into this home and have had this guy complain because I target shoot my .22 in the backyard, probably because he wants to bag the one doe I've seen on our street. He was pretty rude about the whole situation even though I agreed to take my target shooting elsewhere, which I didn't have to do. He will more than unlikely know it is me who reported him, thinking I am retaliating. Maybe I should just go talk to him before I report. Any thoughts?


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Report him, it is illegal.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

kyles2 said:


> Ok guys.. i have an apple tree literally right next to my bowhunting stand with tons of apples on it. its close enough where i could just reach over and grab an apple to snack on while hunting.. now would it be considered baiting if i just grabbed some of the apples that have fallen on the ground and spread them out a little bit around in the area?


 Wouldn't that be kind of like hunting next to an oak tree? You are hunting next to an established, natural food source, not something that you created or replinish. Hunting over or by a nutural food source should be alright. Now if you start piling, the fallen apples that could cross the line.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Lordofallthatswims said:


> I have a neighbor who is still using his automatic feeder. If I report him, he will know it is me who reported him and will make for a very uncomfortable situation. I just moved into this home and have had this guy complain because I target shoot my .22 in the backyard, probably because he wants to bag the one doe I've seen on our street. He was pretty rude about the whole situation even though I agreed to take my target shooting elsewhere, which I didn't have to do. He will more than unlikely know it is me who reported him, thinking I am retaliating. Maybe I should just go talk to him before I report. Any thoughts?


 Living in Redford, wouldn't discharging a firearm within city limits be Illeagle? A lot of municipalities go as far as banning the shooting of bows within the city limits illeagls, (certified ranges excluded)


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Lordofallthatswims said:


> I have a neighbor who is still using his automatic feeder. If I report him, he will know it is me who reported him and will make for a very uncomfortable situation. I just moved into this home and have had this guy complain because I target shoot my .22 in the backyard, probably because he wants to bag the one doe I've seen on our street. He was pretty rude about the whole situation even though I agreed to take my target shooting elsewhere, which I didn't have to do. He will more than unlikely know it is me who reported him, thinking I am retaliating. Maybe I should just go talk to him before I report. Any thoughts?


 I would just keep my mouth shut.Why rat out your neighbor?dont forget you will have to be on your toes the rest of your life you live there.Mich


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

GIDEON said:


> Living in Redford, wouldn't discharging a firearm within city limits be Illeagle? A lot of municipalities go as far as banning the shooting of bows within the city limits illeagls, (certified ranges excluded)


 I live in Howell at the moment.


I cannot believe the spectrum of hunter and fisherman who are all over the map when it comes to following regulations put forth by conservation department. Take my neighbor for instance, he obviously couldn't care less about following the regulations, and I've met plenty like him. I on the other hand follow every regulation, everything by the book. It seems pretty damn pitiful if you have to break the law in order to be "successfull", but I find that most people aren't ashamed about it whatsoever. Most people will come right out and tell you they break the law, as if to get some sort of approval out you.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Lordofallthatswims said:


> I have a neighbor who is still using his automatic feeder. If I report him, he will know it is me who reported him and will make for a very uncomfortable situation. I just moved into this home and have had this guy complain because I target shoot my .22 in the backyard, probably because he wants to bag the one doe I've seen on our street. He was pretty rude about the whole situation even though I agreed to take my target shooting elsewhere, which I didn't have to do. He will more than unlikely know it is me who reported him, thinking I am retaliating. Maybe I should just go talk to him before I report. Any thoughts?


He complained about you shooting and he continued to be rude after you agreed to take your shooting else where and your concerned he might be upset because you want to complain that he is violating. If your that scared or worried about what he thinks then don't complain about him violating.:yikes:


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Lordofallthatswims said:


> I live in Howell at the moment.
> 
> 
> I cannot believe the spectrum of hunter and fisherman who are all over the map when it comes to following regulations put forth by conservation department. Take my neighbor for instance, he obviously couldn't care less about following the regulations, and I've met plenty like him. I on the other hand follow every regulation, everything by the book. It seems pretty damn pitiful if you have to break the law in order to be "successfull", but I find that most people aren't ashamed about it whatsoever. Most people will come right out and tell you they break the law, as if to get some sort of approval out you.


 
Why not relate your convictions to your neighbor, then politely proceed to tell him of your knowledge of his illeagle activities. If his actions persists, then do what you gotta do.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

boehr said:


> He complained about you shooting and he continued to be rude after you agreed to take your shooting else where and your concerned he might be upset because you want to complain that he is violating. If your that scared or worried about what he thinks then don't complain about him violating.:yikes:


Point taken.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Id start shooting again on your property. What your doing is not illegal, what he is doing is. Then when he gets ticked off, maybe you can come to some sort of resolution, with this problem.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

GIDEON said:


> Why not relate your convictions to your neighbor, then politely proceed to tell him of your knowledge of his illeagle activities. If his actions persists, then do what you gotta do.


Its not "convictions" its THE LAW! If your neighbor is violating call RAP!:rant:

Again, and how many times do we need to say this, its not about the "ethics" of hunting or what's fair or unfair...it about the health of our deer herd. Our future generation's hunting privileges are at stake here...I would hate to see them look back on us and think that our selfishness with our hunting "style" ruined their opportunity. We simply can't afford to be wrong this time! Heck, If my mother was baiting...I'd turn her in!


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

just tell Boehr who and where he is, I am sure he would make the call and leave his name :lol:, as for legal shooting on your own property I would not stop,,, try calling the local police dispatch and letting them know before you shoot, just a heads up for them,, saves them a drive out and a report number to fill in. so when he does call again, they will tell him, yes we know he,s target practicing,:idea:


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

Yeah, what a novel Idea, start target practicing again and if he says I'm going to call the cops dial your local CO for him.
Just in case the local PD is too busy. :lol:
Bet he forgets all about your target practice.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's an update. I was going to report him, however I wanted to make sure his feeders were still on and on the opportunities I had (daybreak and early evening) to listen, when I'm not working, I did not here the feeders again. So, couple weeks go by, and then my dogs wander onto his property, for no more than a couple of minutes, I try very hard not to let them out of my sight, though they are very sweet dogs, I know nobody likes wandering dogs. So I call my dogs over, put them in the house, low and behold here comes my neighbor, on his fourwheeler down my drive. I'm thinking great, here he comes to bitch again. I'm a little defensive due to our last conversation, and he says "Hi, saw your dog's out didn't know if they just got out or you let 'em out". 
I say it won't happen again and try to end the conversation early. He gets the picture that I think he is an a-hole and says "you know I'm not an a-hole"
Anyhow long story not so long, were going goose hunting when the season opens.

I'm glad I waited, I'm glad I showed some respect to the old man and didn't target shoot on my property, turns out he knows some farmers around here, and I'm going try to milk him to get the opportunitiy to hunt more. Never know, we might actually like eachother.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

he doesnt remind you of dick cheney does he??? if he does kevlar might be a cheap investment  J/K good luck with the hunt.


----------

